# [ROM][JB4.2] Ganbarou GT-P7500/01/10/11 Android 4.2 experimental based on CM10.1



## beegee_tokyo (Apr 21, 2012)

*V3.04 is ready for download!*
New version is finally up. Again I was struggling with changes on CyanogenMod (change of build process) and the switch to Android 4.2.2 R1. Main change in this ROM is the option to place the navigation bar left side, centered or right side. See screenshots below.

*V3.03 is ready for download!*
This version took some time. Android and CM10.1 sources moved on to Android version 4.2.2. Still not final, still glitches in the ROM. Beside of the new Android version I enabled MTP connection now by default, made Developer options and Performance tabs in Settings are now visible by default and removed many developer options that are not important for most users.

*V3.02 is out now!*
Added default boot into Tablet UI or Phone UI depending on build.prop entry tablet.mode, fixed missing battery percentage and fixed wallpaper selection for lockscreen.

*V3.01*
Small update of my ROM. I was sneaking around and found the code to switch the UI between tablet mode and phone mode. Many thanks and credits for this patch to SGT7 who published his ROM code on github. Switch between the modes in Settings->System->Status bar->Tablet UI

This ROM is my first trial to build a Android 4.2.1 ROM for the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1.
It is based on CyanogenMod 10.1 but flavored with my small own changes as usual.
GApps for JB 4.2 is included in the ROM.


> *FLASH THIS ROM ON YOUR OWN RISK! YOUR WARRANTY WILL BE GONE AFTER YOU FLASHED THIS ROM.
> ONLY THE ROM FOR THE GALAXY TAB 10.1 3G (GT-P7500) IS TESTED BY ME. THE OTHER ROM VERSIONS ARE NOT TESTED.*


Please check the XDA discussion thread for CM10.1 for additional requirements to use this ROM. Check there if you come from a ICS ROM, as you will need a new bootloader.

*IMPORTANT:*


> *IF YOU ARE NOT COMING FROM CM10.1 OR A GANBAROU 3.x ROM YOU NEED A FULL WIPE BEFORE INSTALLING THIS ROM!
> BACKUP YOUR SD-CARD! THE WAY THE SD-CARD IS MOUNTED HAS CHANGED!*


*Reported bugs:*


> *Gmail crash after flashing the ROM:*
> Update of Gmail from Google market should fix the problem.
> *Powerwidget in notification screen is not changeable.*


*Tips:*


> *After flashing the tablet seems not to boot:*
> Give it time. I mean a long time!!! It will boot. First time I flashed this ROM I thought it would not work, but it just takes a long time to boot. The bootanimation will be seen only short time, then the screen turns black. Just wait until the setup screen pops up.
> 
> *How to get Developer options in Settings:*
> ...


*Changelog*


> *Changelog V3.04 2013-03-10:*
> *Update:* Latest CM10.1 sources (Android 4.2.2 R1).
> *Update:* Latest pershot kernel..
> *New feature:* Added option to select position of Navigation bar (left, center, right) in the "standard" Phablet UI.
> ...





> *Changelog V3.03 2013-02-24:*
> *Update:* Latest CM10.1 sources (Android 4.2.2 now!)..
> *New feature:* Added ROMstats to get some feedback how often my ROM is used. (Check here for more details)
> *Bugfix:* MTP should now automatically be on after flashing.
> ...


*Downloads:*


> From my homepage
> From Goo.IM
> Alternate download Teddy. Many thanks to Teddy for the mirror.
> From GoogleDrive


*Source:*


> All available on Github. Make sure you checkout my read-me files which describes how to make the ROM and explains the tools I use.
> 
> Repository - make sure you checkout branch jb-4.2
> Tools - will be checked out with the repository, but please check the read-me file for additional information


*Credits:*


> *pershoot for his hard work
> Cyanogen for his amazing ROM
> CyanogenMOD Team for their awesome work
> SGT7 for the code to switch between TabletUI and PhoneUI
> ...


----------

